# vBulletin 4.2



## David Pence

Well, we're all updated to version vBulletin 4.2. Oooo, Ahhhh ...

One of the new 'features' is the ability to access TTF via the Forum Runner app (iOS, Android). Not sure how cool this is, but you can try it out for yourself and let us know what you think.


----------



## David Pence

Well, here I be posting a reply with said app on my tablet. I'm upset the app costs $1.99 instead of being free as they said it would be. But, it seems to work.


----------



## Prince of Cats

Hey dapence,

Congrats on the successful update! All seems well here :*up


----------



## Starbrow

I like the update. Thanks.


----------



## HLGStrider

I really like the summation of recent activity you get upon logging on now. It is a nice change from the format you get clicking on New posts (though that is still there).


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Just curious, and I know it's been asked and bugged for in the past but are we ever going to get a nice customized theme like we had before? or is that not possible? Otherwise all looks very well :*up


----------



## Prince of Cats

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Just curious, and I know it's been asked and bugged for in the past but are we ever going to get a nice customized theme like we had before? or is that not possible? Otherwise all looks very well :*up



Yep, I hate to ask any more of our generous keeper dapence but this used to be a very aesthetically pleasing forum with some beautiful banners through the years. As a hoster and former forum admin though I appreciate the money and time dapence is already putting into keeping this place up and healthy - VB isn't free and upgrades can open who new cans of worms/hours of debugging (I did see the site was down for a while the day before this announcement).

Perhaps he could delegate the task of restyling :*cool: (raises hand)


----------



## HLGStrider

OMGOSH! IT'S GREEN NOW! So green.


----------



## Prince of Cats

It's beautiful!!! 







:*up:*up


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I like it, LOTS better than white/blue/grey like it was before woot!


----------



## Starbrow

I'm hitting the "like" button.


----------



## HLGStrider

Speaking of which, I'm kind of surprised one of these updates hasn't included social network like buttons. I mean they let you share your posts on facebook when you make them, and sometimes it would be cool to like a thread. Though I guess just being able to "like" things does detract a bit from real conversation. It is kind of the internet of nodding or saying uh-huh when someone is talking.


----------



## Prince of Cats

HLGStrider said:


> Speaking of which, I'm kind of surprised one of these updates hasn't included social network like buttons. I mean they let you share your posts on facebook when you make them, and sometimes it would be cool to like a thread. Though I guess just being able to "like" things does detract a bit from real conversation. It is kind of the internet of nodding or saying uh-huh when someone is talking.



The other two forums I frequent purposely don't use the "like" feature for posts because it gives a feel of a popularity contest and/or it feels like an obligation to press like on posts. Some people might have their feelings hurt if their posts aren't liked, and they may actually *be* great posts, but it doesn't look like it because not enough people pressed the 'like' button.

Imagine the Nardorian tales and how many puppet accounts might have been created to give the stories 'likes'


----------



## HLGStrider

Prince of Cats said:


> The other two forums I frequent purposely don't use the "like" feature for posts because it gives a feel of a popularity contest and/or it feels like an obligation to press like on posts. Some people might have their feelings hurt if their posts aren't liked, and they may actually *be* great posts, but it doesn't look like it because not enough people pressed the 'like' button.
> 
> Imagine the Nardorian tales and how many puppet accounts might have been created to give the stories 'likes'


This all might be a concern if the forum population blows up again, but for the most part (with a few notable and mostly migratory exceptions) the people on this forum are more mature than that. That said, I do think it does take away from the communication as a whole if you can just like rather than have to contribute in a meaningful way. The times I have really wanted to "like" have mostly been posts where someone has shared artwork or something that I don't really have anything to add to but I would still like to lend some appreciation.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Well hey if the forum does blow up from 'The Hobbit' and yinz need more mods you know where to find me ;*)


----------



## chrysophalax

Yay, back to green. Love it!


----------



## Halasían

Wow... green and white.... like the board I joined eleven-some years ago. Looks good!


----------

